# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam ver 1.8.1 and UBTOOL ver 1.0.5 Released

## mohamed73

*Asansam ver 1.8.1 Released  HOT UPDATE & FIRST IN WORLD  Add Unlock & imei Repair & Reset User Code & Read and Write NVM
============================================
U700-U700B-U900-U800-ZV60-Z720M-S6700-S7220-S5600
S5600V-M7600-A706-A727-F490-A747-J630-F480-F400
F406-L760-F700-G800-F330-J200-A737-L400-L170-A411
A412-A551-A561-A811-A501-A701-A707-A736-A821-T639
T819-L770-L810-P950-A817-F550-G400-A867-Z810-P960
M7500-M8800-Y3100-S7330-S8300V-S8300-S8300T-S7350
T919-M7600B-A767-A766-A777-A657-S7520U-M8800L-U900G
U800G-L760G-L760W-F480T-G508-C5220-U900W-S5500-A836
T749-T659-U700W-C5510-M7603-S3870-i7410-S6700T-T469
A827-A647-A877-A887-T636-A637-T929-V820L  Add Unlock Android
=============
Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III (Need Root)
Samsung I9300C Galaxy S III (Need Root)   Add Unbrick
========
Samsung I9070 Galaxy S Advance (First in world)
Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III (First in world)
Samsung S7500 Galaxy Ace Plus (First in world)  Add Flash
=======
Samsung I9070 Galaxy S Advance
Samsung I9070P Galaxy S Advance
Samsung I9070C Galaxy S Advance
Samsung I9070H Galaxy S Advance
Samsung S6102 Galaxy Y Duos
Samsung S6102E Galaxy Y Duos
Samsung S7500 Galaxy Ace Plus
Samsung S7500L Galaxy Ace Plus
Samsung S7508 Galaxy Ace Plus
Samsung S6500D Galaxy Mini II
Samsung S5369 Galaxy Y  Blackberry
======== Add MEP-11534-010
Add MEP-14896-006   UBTOOL VER 1.0.5 Released   HOT MODEL  Add I9100G (Repair Unknown baseband)
===========================
Add i9100G UB file (FIRST IN WORLD) *  *    Red method**    Blue method**    Orange method**    Green method**    Brown method*  * 
About I9100G repair
==============
You can download the file from the link below
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
About i9300 unlock
=============
Please root phone manualy (kernel)  Download
========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *================
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
====== Please unistall and then install new version * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

